# tiger swallowtail butterfly.



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

just needs a frame now.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

Did you burn that? Pretty neat! Shouldnprobably have posted this in the project section.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

done on a scrollsaw


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

You have more patience than I do…
Nice job. Put it in the projects section.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

How did you come up with that pattern? While the outside shape does look like a swallowtail, the rest sure doesn't!! Kind of reminds me of the psychedelic line-art posters from back in the 60's 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

oooohhh, i didnt do the pattern. i am NOT that artistic. it was a guy named jeff zaffino that did it. it was in an edition of scrollsaw woodworking and crafts magazine about 8 years or so ago.
i counted one time and i think i counted 12 different tigers in there.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

That is a great pattern and you did a wonderful job scrolling it. Unfortunately it is very difficult to get any of Jeff's patterns anymore.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

it was sad to read of the legal troubles jeff ran into. he has an amazing talent. i hope hes doing good today.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, tomsteve, if you put it in the projects section, people can zoom in on it. With old eyes like mine, I can tell it's a lot of work, but I can't see the details too well.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

ok, guess i gotta find the projects section!
found it! i think. now gotta figger out how to post it there


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I think you will be the same size in the project section as it is here.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm a scroll sawyer myself, tomsteve, & you done a hell of a job there, brother! Keep up the good work! As far as pictures go, I've been trying to figure it out for some time, too. I got enough error messages, I just gave up. So my granddaughter took it upon her self to fix me up a FB page with pictures of my projects. She called it Sawdust Haven after our business. She says that'll be easier for this ol' man to figure out, & not take so much time away from my shop time. What a kid, huh? Have a look see, if ya get a chance. She kinda likes it when folks look at her Grandpa's work. She tells folks around here it gives her a chance to show off the work of an old truck driver.


----------

